# It's Official: Steam on Ubuntu



## DannibusX (Jul 17, 2012)

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/...ort-of-steam-source-engine-and-left-4-dead-2/

Awesome, awesome, AWESOME.

They're porting L4D2 as well.  There's an official blog, but it's blocked from work.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 17, 2012)

I was like "Why a second thread about this?" but then I realized you were first


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2012)

Heh, post here please: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169154


----------

